# Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

In a recent trip to the VW factory I was able to spy a special 16V head that was designed for the 2.0L 8V motor, and thought you guy's may be interested.
I personally saw a 2.0L 8V motor built and running with one of these heads installed, of which there are only 5 in the world, according to the VW exec.
It was going to be a new motor design, but they pulled the plug on production. It is supposedly "bolt-on", but by looking at the 4-valve design, I imagine there would be some piston-clearance issues.
I bought the head you are looking at here, and I will be checking what is necesary to really bolt-on this head. Looking at the exhaust-cam position I think a different cambelt is also on the cards..It came with inlet and exhaust manifolds, as well as tappet cover, but I was asked to not show them to the public at this stage.








If anyone is interested I have access to the other 4 heads; sopposedly the only heads of this type in the world. 


















































_Modified by Chris_R_W at 12:47 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## blkjetta3 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Chris_R_W)*

sexy as hell, lmk when you get it all done and if its worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (blkjetta3)*

fsi head


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_fsi head

How can you tell?
Was this "supposed" to go into production for MK3 or MK4? Pretty neat looking, was this going to use a coilpack like AEG+ or distributor like ABA as it looks like a block off plate on one end of the head.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for something new


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Chris_R_W)*

wow....interesting....


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
How can you tell?


fsi...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
fsi...

Gotcha. 
I'm trying to understand how this head was "designed" for the 2.0 8 valve, would it not have been designed as the first run of 2.0 16v FSI engines?
Or were they planning on continuing to use the AEG+ blocks with a head like this but not using the FSI system or turbo...
I'm confused, and want to know more.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Jay-Bee)*

it should bolt directly on the fsi 2.0 bottom end.......








its def a fsi head and i dont think it will bolt on an older 2.0..........please prove me wrong cuz that would be sick........

and for what its worth being told something........on my tour at the APR BBQ last weekend we were told that there were only 3 of the passat CC in north america but we have like 6 at my dealer.........








_Modified by dubvinci at 7:33 PM 10-22-2008_


_Modified by dubvinci at 7:34 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Chris_R_W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_R_W* »_
If anyone is interested I have access to the other 4 heads; sopposedly the only heads of this type in the world. 


Thats funny,
If anyone is interested I have access to the remaining 239045890 heads of this type in the world.








The only thing "rare" about those heads is the fact that the FSI injector ports have not been drilled into the intake side of the head.
Regardless,*almost* every single 4 cylinder VW head will bolt up to any VW block.Here is what your "rare" not to show them to the public engine looks like in race form.Dont tell your VW Exec...he might look like a clown.


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats funny,
If anyone is interested I have access to the remaining 239045890 heads of this type in the world.








The only thing "rare" about those heads is the fact that the FSI injector ports have not been drilled into the intake side of the head.
Regardless,*almost* every single 4 cylinder VW head will bolt up to any VW block.Here is what your "rare" not to show them to the public engine looks like in race form.Dont tell your VW Exec...he might look like a clown.

















OK, maybe the head isn't so rare, but what surprised me, and the reason why I bought the head, and the reason that I decided to show it to you guy's with the bes intentions, is that I saw this head running on a 2.0L motor with a single-coil distributor (MKIV motor) and not with individual coils; and I saw it running in the VW factory on their dyno...
That, I think, is rare. 
But yes I admit; I hadn't even considered it may be the FSI head, although I did notice that it had the same angle exhaust ports as the 1.8T 20V motor, and that it has exhaust valves clearly designed with turbo use in mind....silly me.


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Dont tell your VW Exec...he might look like a clown.

















Just spoke to that clown of a VW exec, and he has assured me that, although very similar, the heads are indeed different. 
Tomorrow I should have some photos available of the two heads sitting next to each other, he tells me the FSI head is somewhat bigger in overall dimensions.
When I have the photos I will consider posting them.


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
fsi...









I just compared this photo to my cylinder head and they are indeed different. This FSI head is much wider across the head; squarer. My head is much narrower, more rectangle.


----------



## Chris_R_W (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_










You gonna take that back if I prove you wrong? 
Just studied carefully the photos and the cylinder head that I have is noticibly different, although overall the design is very similar.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Chris_R_W)*

keep us posted...................


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats funny,
If anyone is interested I have access to the remaining 239045890 heads of this type in the world.








The only thing "rare" about those heads is the fact that the FSI injector ports have not been drilled into the intake side of the head.
Regardless,*almost* every single 4 cylinder VW head will bolt up to any VW block.Here is what your "rare" not to show them to the public engine looks like in race form.Dont tell your VW Exec...he might look like a clown.

















im putting my money on this guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R!oT (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (zornig)*

OK IUILDING UP A 2.0 OUT OF AN 04 GOLF! IS THIS HEAD "CONVERSION" AVAILIBLE FOR MINE?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (R!oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R!oT* »_OK IUILDING UP A 2.0 OUT OF AN 04 GOLF! IS THIS HEAD "CONVERSION" AVAILIBLE FOR MINE?

WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE AND THEIR CAPS LOCK LATELY????
No not really, to answer your question.
Just go for a 20v head, or try the 16v head like ElRey did in his wagon. A lot more common and easier to do as they have been done and documented by other people all ready.


----------



## R!oT (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (Jay-Bee)*

ok im a newb so u probalby think im a bumbass for this question but so a 20v ead straight out the junyard will be an exact lineup and match as my 8v? also will this convert it from SOHC to DOHC?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (R!oT)*

with a 20v you need a TOHC.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Top Secret VW 16V head, designed for 2.0L 8V motor (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_with a 20v you need a TOHC.


Haha!
Of course the 20v head would make you DOHC. Now go searching in this forum and the Hybrid/Swap forum for more info, and let's keep the off-topic talk out of here.


----------

